# الصوم في المفهوم الكتابي



## ابن يسوعنا (12 ديسمبر 2013)

الصوم الكتابي 

1-الصوم توبة ورجوع الى الله   (اشعياء 58)
2-الصوم هو صلاه وتسميع صوت الانسان في العلاء امام الله (اشعياء 58)
3-الصوم صلاة وتزلل من اجل الاخرين او لاستقبال رؤية الهية (دانيال 9)
4-الصوم كالصلاة عند اقتراب الخطر (استير 4-3و 16)
5-صوم قرين التدريب الروحي - صوم تلاميذ يوحنا المعمدان (لوقا 11-1)
6-شرع الصوم في يوم الكفارة العظيم (لاويين 23 -28-31)
7-قد يكون الصوم اعداد للخدمة (اعمال 13-2)
8-قد يحدث صوم جماعي متفق علية لهدف معين (اعمال 13-1)
9-صوم لفرز الخدام للخدمة (اعمال 14-23)
10-يجب ان يتم الصوم في الخفاء (متى 6 -16-18)
ليس الصوم فضيلة او هدفا في حد زاتة ان لم يقترن بالصلاة فبدون الصلاة يصير الصوم مجرد عقاب للجسد
وقد يقود الى الجفاف الروحي 
والصلاة المقترنة بالصوم لها قوتها وثمرها لكن يجب ان يتحدد وقت للصوم من آن لآخر بجانب الصلاة 
وذلك من خلال المفهوم الكتابي للصوم 

مفهوم الصوم عند بعض اباء ومعلمي الكنيسة في القرون الاولي

+الصوم باعتبارة امتناعا عن الطعام هو اشارة الى الصوم عن العالميات - اما الطعام في حد زاتة لا يجعلنا ابرار او اشرار 
(العلامة اكليمندس السكندري)

+ليس المنقطع عن الاطعمة هو وحدة الصانع خيرا بل المنقطع عن كل فعل شرير يدعى صائما فان كنت لا تطرد الكلام الشرير من فمك الصائم فلا تنتفع شيئا (القديس اثناسيوس الرسولي )


ان الصوم الحقيقي هو الامتناع عن الطعام ماديا وضبط النفس روحيا 


لذلك الصوم بدون صلاة ميت 
 


 
​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (12 ديسمبر 2013)

مجهود رائع 
ربنا يديم خدمتك


----------



## ايفا (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*والصلاة المقترنة بالصوم لها قوتها وثمرها لكن يجب ان يتحدد وقت للصوم من آن لآخر بجانب الصلاة 


شكراا للموضوع القيم*


----------



## soul & life (12 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوعك جميل جدا يا رمسيس ربنا يباركك
عجبنى جدا لانه انت جامع آيات كثيرة من الكتاب المقدس عن الصوم الرب يباركك


----------



## mary naeem (12 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*موضوع رائع يا رمسيس 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*طوبى لمن يسمع ........ ويعمل

من منا صائم .....؟؟؟؟

تحضرنى قصة عن ان اسرة كان عندها مناسبة معينة فى زمن صيام ..... فقاموا بدعوة الأهل والأصدقاء لحضور حفل عائلى للأحتفال بتلك المناسبة

وكان هناك بوفيه صيامى هايل .... حلويات صيامى .... جاتوهات وتورتات صيامى .... مكرونة بالبشاميل صيامى ..... همبرجر وسوسيس صيامى .....
فسأل أحد المدعوون رب السرة: ملاقيش عندكم شوية مش ..... ؟؟؟ فرد الرجل مذهولا: هو حضرتك مش صايم ....؟؟؟؟!!!!

تحضرنى مقولة رائعة للمتنيح البابا شنودة قال فيها: إن كنت تشتهى العدس ... فعليك فى وقت الصوم أن تمتنع عنه ......

للأسف انا قبلكم ...... لا افعل ذلك .... 
ربنا يسامحنا .......
*


----------



## bent el noor (12 ديسمبر 2013)

+ليس المنقطع عن الاطعمة هو وحدة الصانع خيرا بل المنقطع عن كل فعل شرير يدعى صائما فان كنت لا تطرد الكلام الشرير من فمك الصائم فلا تنتفع شيئا (القديس اثناسيوس الرسولي )

جميل جدا اننا ننتهز فترات الصيام ( واحنا اصوامنا كتير نشكر ربنا ) ونغذى حياتنا الروحية  بغذاء  يبقى لاطول وقت ممكن

ميرسي استاذ رمسيس على الموضوع .. منتظرين المزيد 
بركة الصيام ومولود المزود تكون معاك وتحفظك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*ليس المنقطع عن الاطعمة هو وحدة الصانع خيرا بل المنقطع عن كل فعل شرير يدعى صائما فان كنت لا تطرد الكلام الشرير من فمك الصائم فلا تنتفع شيئا (القديس اثناسيوس الرسولي )


ان الصوم الحقيقي هو الامتناع عن الطعام ماديا وضبط النفس روحيا


لذلك الصوم بدون صلاة ميت

موضوع رائع 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك 

​*


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2013)

> +الصوم باعتبارة امتناعا عن الطعام هو اشارة الى الصوم عن العالميات - اما الطعام في حد زاتة لا يجعلنا ابرار او اشرار
> (العلامة اكليمندس السكندري)
> 
> +ليس المنقطع عن الاطعمة هو وحدة الصانع خيرا بل المنقطع عن كل فعل شرير  يدعى صائما فان كنت لا تطرد الكلام الشرير من فمك الصائم فلا تنتفع شيئا  (القديس اثناسيوس الرسولي )


*
موضوع
رائع
رائع
رائع
جدا
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (12 ديسمبر 2013)

لذلك الصوم بدون صلاة ميت 

فعلا عندك حق
كلام جميل اوووي ومفيد
ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## +ماريا+ (12 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع رمسيس 
الصوم بدون صلاه واعمال مالوش اى لازمه 
احيك على الموضوع و
ميرسى لتعب محبتك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 ديسمبر 2013)

ان الصوم الحقيقي هو الامتناع عن الطعام ماديا وضبط النفس روحيا 


لذلك الصوم بدون صلاة ميت

كلام صحيح

تسلم ايديك رمسيس موضوع بجد جميل
ربنا يباركك

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (12 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع ف منتهى الروعة يا رمسيس
حقيقي عجبني جدا
و استفدت منه 
ربنا يباركك و يفرح قلبك


----------



## aymonded (12 ديسمبر 2013)

شكراً يا جميل على الموضوع المركز وهو رائع فيه حس روحي جميل
النعمة تكون معك وليشع الله في داخلك نوره الخاص آمين
​


----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2013)

تسلم ايدك رمسيس موضوع روحي رااائع
سلام الرب معك


----------



## أَمَة (13 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع تمام وفي صميم روح الصوم.


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 ديسمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> مجهود رائع
> ربنا يديم خدمتك


الرائع هو مشاركتك الغالية 
الرب يباركك
نورت الموضوع 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 ديسمبر 2013)

ايفا قال:


> *والصلاة المقترنة بالصوم لها قوتها وثمرها لكن يجب ان يتحدد وقت للصوم من آن لآخر بجانب الصلاة
> 
> 
> شكراا للموضوع القيم*


شكرا للمرور الغالي 
نورتي الموضوع 
الرب يباركك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 ديسمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> موضوعك جميل جدا يا رمسيس ربنا يباركك
> عجبنى جدا لانه انت جامع آيات كثيرة من الكتاب المقدس عن الصوم الرب يباركك


الرب يبارك حياتك
نورتي الموضوع 
شكرا لمرورك الكريم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 ديسمبر 2013)

mary naeem قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


الرب يباركك 
شكرا لمرورك الكريم 
نورتي الموضوع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *موضوع رائع يا رمسيس
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك *​


الرب يباركك
نورتي الموضوع
شكرا لمرورك الكريم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *طوبى لمن يسمع ........ ويعمل
> 
> من منا صائم .....؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


الرب يباركك حضرتك 
مشاركة ممتازة جدا 
نورت الموضوع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 ديسمبر 2013)

bent el noor قال:


> +ليس المنقطع عن الاطعمة هو وحدة الصانع خيرا بل المنقطع عن كل فعل شرير يدعى صائما فان كنت لا تطرد الكلام الشرير من فمك الصائم فلا تنتفع شيئا (القديس اثناسيوس الرسولي )
> 
> جميل جدا اننا ننتهز فترات الصيام ( واحنا اصوامنا كتير نشكر ربنا ) ونغذى حياتنا الروحية  بغذاء  يبقى لاطول وقت ممكن
> 
> ...


الرب يبركك
بركة ام النور تكون معاكي 
نورتي الموضوع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 ديسمبر 2013)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *ليس المنقطع عن الاطعمة هو وحدة الصانع خيرا بل المنقطع عن كل فعل شرير يدعى صائما فان كنت لا تطرد الكلام الشرير من فمك الصائم فلا تنتفع شيئا (القديس اثناسيوس الرسولي )
> 
> 
> ان الصوم الحقيقي هو الامتناع عن الطعام ماديا وضبط النفس روحيا
> ...


الرب يباركك 
نورت الموضوع 
شكرا لمشاركتك الغالية 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 ديسمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> موضوع
> رائع
> رائع
> ...


الرب يبارك حياتك يا استاذي الغالي 
نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك الغالية 
شكرا للمرور


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 ديسمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> لذلك الصوم بدون صلاة ميت
> 
> فعلا عندك حق
> كلام جميل اوووي ومفيد
> ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك


الرب يباركك
نورت الموضوع 
شكرا للمشاركة الغالية


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (13 ديسمبر 2013)

" لذلك الصوم بدون صلاة ميت "
*شكراً جزيلاً أخي العزيز للموضوع الرائع والجميل والمثمر جداً*
*تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك *
*الرائعة والمباركة دائماً والرب يعوض تعب محبتك في خدمة أبونا السماوي لمجده العظيم. *
*ربنا يفرح قلبك بتحقيق أمنياتك في ذكرى الميلاد العظيم لربنا يسوع المسيح *
*وللسنه الجديدة ويفيض عليك بنعمه الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة... *
*والمجد لربنا القدوس يسوع المسيح*
*دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*
* وكل عام وأنت والعائلة الكريمة وأحبائك *
* بألف خير وفرح وسلام...آمين*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 ديسمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> موضوع رائع رمسيس
> الصوم بدون صلاه واعمال مالوش اى لازمه
> احيك على الموضوع و
> ميرسى لتعب محبتك


الرب يباركك 
نورتي الموضوع شكراا لمشاركتك الغالية 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ان الصوم الحقيقي هو الامتناع عن الطعام ماديا وضبط النفس روحيا
> 
> 
> لذلك الصوم بدون صلاة ميت
> ...


الرب يباركك 
نورتي الموضوع 
شطكرا لمشاركتك الغالية 

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 ديسمبر 2013)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> موضوع ف منتهى الروعة يا رمسيس
> حقيقي عجبني جدا
> و استفدت منه
> ربنا يباركك و يفرح قلبك


الرب يباركك يفرح قلبك 
نورتي الموضوع بمشاركتك الغالية 
شكرا للمرور الغالي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 ديسمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> شكراً يا جميل على الموضوع المركز وهو رائع فيه حس روحي جميل
> النعمة تكون معك وليشع الله في داخلك نوره الخاص آمين
> ​


شكرا لتشجيعك 
بجد انا فرحت لمشاركتك الغالية 
اللي رفعت من معنوياتي 
شكرا لمرورك الغالي يا استاذي 

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 ديسمبر 2013)

كلدانية قال:


> تسلم ايدك رمسيس موضوع روحي رااائع
> سلام الرب معك


الرب يباركك 
بركة ام النور معاكي 
شكرا للمشاركة الغالية 
نورتي الموضوع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 ديسمبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> موضوع تمام وفي صميم روح الصوم.


شكرا يا ماما (أمة)
للتشجيع الغالي اللي انا مستحقوش
نورتي الموضوع بمشاركتك الغالية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 ديسمبر 2013)

الكرمه الصغيره قال:


> " لذلك الصوم بدون صلاة ميت "
> *شكراً جزيلاً أخي العزيز للموضوع الرائع والجميل والمثمر جداً*
> *تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك *
> *الرائعة والمباركة دائماً والرب يعوض تعب محبتك في خدمة أبونا السماوي لمجده العظيم. *
> ...


استاذي الغالي 
شكرا لكلامك الرائع جدا 
والمحبب لقلبي 
الرب يبارك عملك وخدمتك 
نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك الغالية


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل ومفيد للجميع
الرب يباركك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 ديسمبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> موضوع جميل ومفيد للجميع
> الرب يباركك


الرب يبارك حضرتك 
نورت الموضوع بمشار كتك الغالية 
شكرا للمرور


----------



## روزا فكري (13 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل وقيم جدا يارمسيس
كتير مننا الصوم بالنسباله مجرد تغيير في الاكل
ربنا يدينا نعمه اننا ناخد بركة الصوم الحقيقيه
شكرايارمسيس علي تعبك ومجهودك​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*" ليس المنقطع عن الاطعمة هو الصانع خيرا* 

* بل المنقطع عن كل فعل شرير "*


*" وان كنت لا تطرد الكلام الشرير من فمك **أو **قلمك  *

*فلن تنتفع شيئا* "​
​​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 ديسمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> موضوع جميل وقيم جدا يارمسيس
> كتير مننا الصوم بالنسباله مجرد تغيير في الاكل
> ربنا يدينا نعمه اننا ناخد بركة الصوم الحقيقيه
> شكرايارمسيس علي تعبك ومجهودك​


شكرا لمشاركتك الجميلة 
نورتي الموضوع 
الرب يباركك
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 ديسمبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *" ليس المنقطع عن الاطعمة هو الصانع خيرا*
> 
> * بل المنقطع عن كل فعل شرير "*
> 
> ...


الموضوع نور بوجودك يا استاذي الغالي 
الرب يباركك
نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك الغالية 

​


----------



## هشام المهندس (13 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع مهم جدا
الرب يباركك ويحفظك​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 ديسمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا
> الرب يباركك ويحفظك​


الرب يباركك نورتالموضوع 
شكرا لمشاركتك الغالية 

​


----------



## AdmanTios (15 ديسمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ان الصوم الحقيقي هو الامتناع عن الطعام ماديا وضبط النفس روحيا
> 
> 
> ​



*موضوع رائع أخي الغالي
سلمت يمينك و دامت خدمتك قوية مُثمرة

لهذا حدثنا القديس مار اسحق قائلاً :
" إن الذي يصوم عن الغذاء ، ولا يصوم قلبه عن الحنق والحقد ،
و لسانه ينطق بالأباطيل فصومه باطل "

 لأن صوم اللسان أفضل من صوم الفم ،
و صوم القلب أفضل من الإثنين .....

بركة صوم الميلاد المجيد تشمل جميع الأحباء*


----------

